
Facebook Says It Has “No Plans” to Listen in on Your Conversations - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2018/06/facebook-says-it-has-no-plans-to-listen-in-on-users-conversations-to-target-them-with-ads.html
======
megamindbrian2
Can we discuss this? I would like Facebook to listen to my conversations.

